
Thom Yorke pulls albums from Spotify - iProject
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23313445
======
heldrida
I found out that Spotify library is very poor. There's lot's of good artists
missing - I'm not talking about this new artists like Wiz Kahlifa and all that
junk. From Reggae, through Punk, Trip Hop, Hip-Hop, Drum and bass, Funk, Soul,
Blues, Rock and not only, I find that Last FM is better! Plus, I can just use
it in my browser.

~~~
jhaaps
I'm not sure if this is only for paying customers but Spotify does have webui
too ([https://play.spotify.com/](https://play.spotify.com/)).

